# quota limits resets after reboot

## pog992

hi,

I followed the quota-howto at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=5, namely:

I added quota support in kernel, emerged quota, modified /etc/fstab, added required files on root directory on each partition and added quota to boot runlevel.

Then, I set quota for a single user with 

```
edquota -u user
```

 and after 

```
repquota -a
```

 everything seemed all right. 

But, after a reboot all the quota limits are reset to zero. The same thing happens when I set quota back again.

What did I do wrong? Do I have to save somehow those limits to files aquota.user?

thanks,

pog992

----------

## gerdesj

What file system are you using?

----------

## dE_logics

You have /etc/init.d/quota on boot?

----------

## pog992

I do. It's ext3.

----------

